# Fenstergröße des aktuellen Fensters ändern ??



## Schebi (25. Oktober 2001)

Wie kann ich beim Laden der Seite gleich sagen wo es sehen soll und wie groß es seinen soll ? Und am besten soll man auch noch die Menü,Status und Scrollbar wegblenden könne! Soll so ne Art SplashScreen werden ! Kann mir einer helfen !
Also mit window.open() etc hab ich schon versuch dann hab ich aber erst die aufgerufende Seite und davor den den Splashscreen ich möchte aber erst den Splashscreen und dann eine Weiterleitung auf die eigentliche Seite. Wenn ich bei der Aufrufende Seite self.close mache fragt er mich ob ich das Fenster schließen will das ist mir euch nichts ! HILFE ! gibt mir einen HINT PLEASE !
MfG Schebi


----------



## Mindstorm (25. Oktober 2001)

... schau mal bei den java script sachen nach!!!!!!!!!

c ya

Mindstorm


//edit

hmm, falls das jetzt nicht so informativ war, benutz doch mal die suchfunktion, ich schau mal ob ich den threat inzwischen wiederfinde...


----------



## lexi (25. Oktober 2001)

window.resizeTo(x,y);


----------



## Mindstorm (25. Oktober 2001)

Hier 

viel spass


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (25. Oktober 2001)

Oder um es zu verschieben:
window.moveTo(x,y);

Aber ich kenne keine Möglichkeit wie man bei einem SCHON geöffneten Fenster die Statusbar und so wegmachen kann. Ich denk nicht das das geht. Wenn du bei window.open() aber die entsprechenden Parameter angibst dann geht das schon.


----------



## Schebi (26. Oktober 2001)

Das ist ja gut und schön, aber ich will ja kein neues Fenster öffnen sondern das aktuelle ändern. Uns zwar bevor es auf dem Bildschirm kommt also ich möchte:
Beim Aufruf meiner Seite ein Splash-Screen mit der Begrüßung haben und der leitet dann zur ersten seite des Forums.

Das Prinzip mit META-TAG für refresh ist mir bekannt, da weiss ich aber nicht wie ich "javascript:window.open() " einbinden kann und ob das funktioniert ?

Wenn ich versuche eine Datei zu erstellen die diesen Splash-Screen per OnLOAD Befehl aufruft habe ich das Problem das das Aufrufende Fenster nicht geschlossen wird! Wenn ich self.Close() nutze schliesst er das fenster auch nicht gleich sondern fragt mich ob ich möchte das Das Fenster geschlossen wird ! 

Ich hoffe es ist jetzt verständlicher !

Für eure Hilfe besten Dank !


----------



## Mindstorm (26. Oktober 2001)

... kann dir eigentlich net so richtig weiterhelfen, da ich selber net so der vollprofi in html und java script bin... wünschte ich hätte schonmal soviel ahnung wie du  

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## lexi (26. Oktober 2001)

Beim IE wird beim Versuch das Konsolenfenster zu schließen immer eine Meldung ausgegeben. Das kann man nicht verhindern. Du kannst das fseter auf 0,0 resize und dann über den bildschirmrand hinausschieben. Beim Clienten, also dem Popupfenster muss dann beim schließen das Fenster wieder auf normale Größe gesetzt werden. (onclose)


----------



## Schebi (28. Oktober 2001)

So das mit dem Größeändern und so hab ich hin bekommen !
aber wie kann ich die Statusbar, Menübar und Scrollbar weg bekommen und zwar vom aktuellen Fenster ohne die Open() funktion muss doch irgendwie auch sagen können Onload ... dieses Fenster hat keine Menübar !  Oder geht das nicht mein Code ist :

```
function Fenster()
{
 self.resizeTo(400,350);
 self.moveTo(screen.width - (screen.width / 2) - 200,screen.height - (screen.height / 2) - 175);
 self.scrollbars.visible == FALSE;
 self.menubar.visible == FALSE;
 self.statusbar.visible == FALSE;
 self.focus();
}
```
Aber so geht das nicht ! srollbars.visible == False funktioniert nicht hat jemand nen Tip !
Hab schon überall gesucht aber so etwas hab ich nirgends gefunden.


----------



## lexi (28. Oktober 2001)

Das kannst du nur beim öffnen (window.open()) festlegen, danach geht nixmehr derartiges.


----------



## Schebi (28. Oktober 2001)

Sicher ??? Wie gut kennst du dich mit JS aus ???


----------



## lexi (28. Oktober 2001)

Bin -=JAVASCRIPTGURU=- :>:>


----------



## Schebi (28. Oktober 2001)

Hmm shit wie bekomme ich den jetzt diesen Splashscreen hin ! der dann automatisch nach 5-10 Sek weiter auf die Hauptseite leitet ??? Hmm also doch mit der Weiterleitungsseite die dann auf 1X1 Pixel größe gemacht wird und aus dem Sichtbereich gemoved wird ? oder hast du einen Besseren Vorschlag ??


----------

